# Sirius & Best of XM on both radios



## adkcek (Oct 16, 2006)

Just got off the phone and was told I dont get the best of xm on both radios unless I pay for the second radio. I have two radios and and subscribe to the full sirius package plus the best of xm for my hockey fix. The wifes old radio would not recieve the best of xm but when I replaced it a few months back it will recieve it now. I noticed she is not getting the best of xm so I called and was told she is on a different account. I tried to explain she is not that we only have one account but mine is billed quarterly and hers monthly. This is something they did when I signed up for the best of xm package. If she was on a different account her radio wouldn't be 8.99 a month. Shouldn't all progamming be the same on both radios. I think sirius is wrong on this.


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

"Best of" is per radio, not per account.

I have two XM radios, only one of them has Best of Sirius on it. The other radio on my account doesn't get those "best of" channels. If I wanted them on the second radio, it costs more.

Sirius is right unfortunately.


----------



## adkcek (Oct 16, 2006)

I guess thats the way it is buy I don't agree with them. As crappy as the music has gotten and Sonny Fox is always on Raw Dog so it seems Sirius may be going bye bye. All of my Directv programing is on both recievers and so should sirius. They are going to continue to shoot their self in the foot.


----------



## wall-e (Jul 19, 2009)

Regrettably, the programming is done by radio ID and not account. I have one radio with a lifetime subscription with both XM+best of Sirius (great for NFL) and the other has just has the normal xm subscription. 

You might want to call CS and enquire about a lifetime plan that includes xm+sirius or annual plans. They will normally give a discount for 1-5 year service plan if paid in advance. 

Good luck!


----------

